# sarasota repticon



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone going next week? I have tons of pumilio and a few other darts available if you would like to meet up before or after show.

Available: 
Banded leucs
Cristobals 
Colons
Rambala
Punta laurent
Female rio branco
Charco la pava
Del rey


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They wanted me to vend but I didn't think there'd be enough traffic. Opted out. I need a male Cobalt. You got one of those?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry, no cobalts. You gonna make the next meet?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Possibly. Not sure yet.


----------

